# Pax was crying in my car



## Wagdi (Jan 21, 2015)

The other I was driving and got a pax with a 5 star rating and 1.6 surge in nyc. When I arrived to pick her up she was crying. So I had to ask her are you ok. She said no. That she tried getting an uber for 1 hour and had no luck. She couldn't even get a yellow cab. It was a very busy nite. I was curious as to why she couldn't get an uber with a 5 star. She told me that she just made a new account and that I was the first to respond. This lady looked like a very well educated lady and it looked like she hit rock bottom. I really didn't want to tell her that her rating was low Becuz it will add insult to injury. All I could do is just laugh from inside me. Pax with low ratings don't deserve to get in my car. Since uber deactivates us for below 4.6 so I don't pick up anyone below 4.6. It's a 2 way thing.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats a very high standard you give...


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

How did you come to know of her rating for her 'old' account?


----------



## Wagdi (Jan 21, 2015)

She didn't use her old account I was pinged by her new account. I took her to her destination with her new account. I put 1 & 1 together. Obviously her old account had a very low rating. Why else will no uber driver will pick her up. Then she gets a ride with a new account. Drivers here in nyc don't take the chance with low ratings. Most of the time we get jobs that's not worth it , like going to New Jersey or to outside manhattan. It doesn't pay off. most of the time the tolls we pay is more than the profit we make.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Remind me of this video.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jerseymc said:


> Remind me of this video.


Every new rider should be forced to watch this video before they are allowed to ping drivers.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> She didn't use her old account I was pinged by her new account. I took her to her destination with her new account. I put 1 & 1 together. Obviously her old account had a very low rating. Why else will no uber driver will pick her up. Then she gets a ride with a new account. Drivers here in nyc don't take the chance with low ratings. Most of the time we get jobs that's not worth it , like going to New Jersey or to outside manhattan. It doesn't pay off. most of the time the tolls we pay is more than the profit we make.


so you assume that she previously had an account. you also assume that every uber driver new her and her bad rating. Why do think she could not get a cab? was her low uber rating preventing them picking her up also?

If you are so sure that she had a low rating why did you bother to take the fare?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

unter ling said:


> so you assume that she previously had an account. you also assume that every uber driver new her and her bad rating. Why do think she could not get a cab? was her low uber rating preventing them picking her up also?
> 
> If you are so sure that she had a low rating why did you bother to take the fare?


He gave her a ride and was nice to her. It was just logical that the reason she couldnt get a ride was due to her rating.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> He gave her a ride and was nice to her. It was just logical that the reason she couldnt get a ride was due to her rating.


he said her rating was 5 star.



> The other I was driving and got a pax with a 5 star rating and 1.6 surge in nyc.


perhaps you should try reading and not assuming.


----------



## Wagdi (Jan 21, 2015)

unter ling said:


> so you assume that she previously had an account. you also assume that every uber driver new her and her bad rating. Why do think she could not get a cab? was her low uber rating preventing them picking her up also?
> 
> If you are so sure that she had a low rating why did you bother to take the fare?


Read my post clearly. I said she had a 5 star rating. She told me she just made a new account after attempting for a while nobody will pick her up. Also her not getting a yellow cab had nothing to do with uber. It was just a busy nite and no taxis were available. So she kept trying to get an uber and she couldn't with her old account. Yes I'm making a logical assumption that it was due to her rating Why else no driver will pick her up and there were cars available


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

unter ling said:


> he said her rating was 5 star.
> 
> perhaps you should try reading and not assuming.


Uhh i think you misread his post. She stated that she "created a new account" . Once she created a new account, her ride request got accepted instantly. It is you who need to read.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

unter ling said:


> he said her rating was 5 star.
> 
> perhaps you should try reading and not assuming.


Ohhh the irony.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> Read my post clearly. I said she had a 5 star rating. She told me she just made a new account after attempting for a while nobody will pick her up. Also her not getting a yellow cab had nothing to do with uber. It was just a busy nite and no taxis were available. So she kept trying to get an uber and she couldn't with her old account. Yes I'm making a logical assumption that it was due to her rating Why else no driver will pick her up and there were cars available


you are a tool you did not say that she opened a new account because she could not get a car. maybe you should read what you wrote in your original post or are you syldexic


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

unter ling said:


> you are a tool you did not say that she opened a new account because she could not get a car. maybe you should read what you wrote in your original post or are you syldexic


Wow im amazed by what you just said. I swear uber drivers these days are not all there.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> The other I was driving and got a pax with a 5 star rating and 1.6 surge in nyc. When I arrived to pick her up she was crying. So I had to ask her are you ok. She said no. That she tried getting an uber for 1 hour and had no luck. She couldn't even get a yellow cab. It was a very busy nite. I was curious as to why she couldn't get an uber with a 5 star. She told me that she just made a new account and that I was the first to respond. This lady looked like a very well educated lady and it looked like she hit rock bottom. I really didn't want to tell her that her rating was low Becuz it will add insult to injury. All I could do is just laugh from inside me. Pax with low ratings don't deserve to get in my car. Since uber deactivates us for below 4.6 so I don't pick up anyone below 4.6. It's a 2 way thing.


 read what you have written. had she opened an account because she could not get a car or was it just a new account. did she tell you she had a low rating on another account?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Wow im amazed by what you just said. I swear uber drivers these days are not all there.


 so you are smarter than I thought


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Uhh i think you misread his post. She stated that she "created a new account" . Once she created a new account, her ride request got accepted instantly. It is you who need to read.


he did not say that she could not get a car on here old account. he said she just opened a new account, i dont have an account so if i open one its a new account.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

unter ling said:


> read what you have written. had she opened an account because she could not get a car or was it just a new account. did she tell you she had a low rating on another account?


POST # 16 / unter ling : Ozzie PLEASE!
Pleads Peacemaker Bison.
If an Exhausted Ungulate can follow
this Story, then You can too. Maybe
tomorrow?


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

so if you will not accept a rider with a rate below 4.6 will it affect your acceptance rate?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Emerson1002 said:


> so if you will not accept a rider with a rate below 4.6 will it affect your acceptance rate?


Every time you dont accept a ping, your rating goes down that is calculated by Uber.


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

So we dont have a choice but to accept riders eventhough they have a low rating because surely our acceptance rate will be affected Uber Platform wins again Accept the unaccepted


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Emerson1002 said:


> So we dont have a choice but to accept riders eventhough they have a low rating because surely our acceptance rate will be affected Uber Platform wins again Accept the unaccepted


There was a post few days ago about a Drivers 65% acceptance rate and his account got frozen for 24 hours.


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

It just stresses me out I do Uber in the Napa Valley area the wine country I dont know I havent drove in the city before but here is very different the area is wide and remote and most of the time we are receiving request from other county like Sonoma and Solano which is 15 -30 miles away which I always decline to accept it in other words my acceptance rate suffer but I mean it doesnt make sense to drive 15-25 miles away just to get a $6-$10 fare and drive back 15-25 miles again to your comfort zone Uber is so unreasonable with this setup does this happen to other place too?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Emerson1002 said:


> It just stresses me out I do Uber in the Napa Valley area the wine country I dont know I havent drove in the city before but here is very different the area is wide and remote and most of the time we are receiving request from other county like Sonoma and Solano which is 15 -30 miles away which I always decline to accept it in other words my acceptance rate suffer but I mean it doesnt make sense to drive 15-25 miles away just to get a $6-$10 fare and drive back 15-25 miles again to your comfort zone Uber is so unreasonable with this setup does this happen to other place too?


If its that far away, then always accept it. Then call them and ask them to cancel.
Its better if they cancel vs you not accepting.

I had PAX cancel on me while i was driving and 50 feet away from pick up location.

I hope Uber has same system against PAX canceling rides in mid ride.


----------



## Emerson1002 (May 5, 2015)

Thank You for the advice,


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

A lot of times, after i drop off my last PAX and im ready to go home, i get a ping with out given a chance to go offline. Accept it, call them and tell them im going home for the night and ask them to cancel.

There were times, i would get a ping while the app was in the middle of "ending trip", before i saw $$ figures. If i touched the screen then it would Auto accept the ping. The app is screwed up, its slow and eats way too much data. But Uber doesnt care as long as its gets its 20%.

Driving for Uber is a STEEP learning curve.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Every new rider should be forced to watch this video before they are allowed to ping drivers.


This video doesn't contain The ***** Door Slam. I give it only one thumb up.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> There was a post few days ago about a Drivers 65% acceptance rate and his account got frozen for 24 hours.


I've stopped accepted pings for pickups more than 10 minutes away. My acceptance rate has plummeted. Last week it was 57%. Prior to that, it was never below 90%. Haven't been frozen...or warned...yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Accept and cancel within 15 seconds and it goes to the next sucker and I havent seen a hit on my acceptance rate.


----------



## chuck50 (Dec 28, 2014)

limepro said:


> Accept and cancel within 15 seconds and it goes to the next sucker and I havent seen a hit on my acceptance rate.


Thanks. I just got a ping for 13 minutes. Accepted it with intention to cancel as you suggested, hit "navigate", and it showed the pax was 22 minutes away! Pax hit cancel before I did!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Is business that good in NYC, that you can be that picky and avoid a 4.6? If only it was like that in Jersey. Besides, any drivers from there that comes to Jersey, is lucky enough that they can recover another ride while they are there. Unlike the other way around. NJ drivers are screwed if we drop off in the city.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a crying girl in my car once. Pretty weird situation I was put into. The guy and girl are arguing right off the bat when I pick them up from a restaurant. Both dressed really nicely and she was dressed sexy so I knew they were possibly celebrating a great night...so I thought. He starts insulting her about 5 minutes before the destination and I should have said something to him as he was being rude and embarrassing her big time. Stuff sexual and private. When we get to his house, he is surprised she doesn't want to get out so he slams the door and she stays inside. She needs a ride, she is wasted drunk. She doesn't know where she wants to go and I want to help her every way possible so to make sure she is safe from this asshole (I rated him a 1 star after he slammed the door), I drive out of this complex and into the neighborhood park. I ask her if she wants to get out of the car which she does so. She is having some trouble walking so I put my arm around her to catch her. I now think I have a great chance at getting with her since she is vulnerable from her break up, she has been drinking and I just happen to be there for her. I hold her on the waist with both hands now and ask her if she needs a big hug which she just falls towards me and cries in my shoulder. I start rubbing her hair to see if she likes it or pulls away but in reality, I had my arms around her whole waist by now and she probably would have fallen backwards on her ass since she was too drunk. I notice we are in an area where lights were shining onto us and I wanted some well earned privacy. I hold her and walk her to the jungle gym area and find a nice, hidden spot for me to get my groove on. I had to wake her up a couple of times but everytime she woke up, she smiled at me and kept saying , "you are my Uber driver...you are so nice!" I started telling her how I would take care of her unlike her boyfriend (which in reality, I was just giving her lip service as I am married). I started touching her all over her dress and some parts were being exposed. This chick let me touch her all over now under her dress. She was still sobbing but I am sure it was because of her being pissed at her boyfriend. I was able to do whatever I wanted at that point and I start laughing as I look at her because 10 minutes before, I ranked her jerk off boyfriend a 1 star and now he was giving me my tip. After I got the deed done, I hear my phone ring and she is passed out again and I notice it says the Uber number on the phone. I answer and he starts screaming, "Where is my girlfriend?" I tell him 'Christy' is passed out and was upset with him and I dropped her off at the park since she had no Uber account and I received another call. I quickly got her dressed, I zipped up my pants, carried her to the entrance area and sat her down on one of the benches so the verbally and now probably physically abusive boyfriend can find her. Got to my car just in time to see him pull up on her. I didn't want for him to see me that I was not actually on a call and have him come after me so I quietly drove away when he got out of the car and running towards her. I might have given him a 1 star but gave her a 5 star! Also, if you actually believe anything I wrote after he slammed my door then I hope you at least got off reading my creepy and cheating behavior and now feel dirty getting into my "story". Hopefully, there will be a lot of likes and people will start reading this and wonder how awful everyone that likes this post...until they get to the explanation.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

You're a ******, OCBob


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I had a crying girl in my car once. Pretty weird situation I was put into. The guy and girl are arguing right off the bat when I pick them up from a restaurant. Both dressed really nicely and she was dressed sexy so I knew they were possibly celebrating a great night...so I thought. He starts insulting her about 5 minutes before the destination and I should have said something to him as he was being rude and embarrassing her big time. Stuff sexual and private. When we get to his house, he is surprised she doesn't want to get out so he slams the door and she stays inside. She needs a ride, she is wasted drunk. She doesn't know where she wants to go and I want to help her every way possible so to make sure she is safe from this asshole (I rated him a 1 star after he slammed the door), I drive out of this complex and into the neighborhood park. I ask her if she wants to get out of the car which she does so. She is having some trouble walking so I put my arm around her to catch her. I now think I have a great chance at getting with her since she is vulnerable from her break up, she has been drinking and I just happen to be there for her. .


wow this is erotic , lol please send to penthouse or red shoe dairies.


----------



## U-turn (May 5, 2015)

I knew OCbob stories was full of it almost from the beginning when I noticed the absence of paragraphs. Can't fool this grammar detective.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cool story bro.

It would have been believable but the part about said BF blowing up her phone with calls and txts and all jelly over an uber driver was left out.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Coolin, now when we need proof of how dangerous uber drivers can be, we can use cbobs post.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Every new rider should be forced to watch this video before they are allowed to ping drivers.


How he keeps the towels warm?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Enoch Shadkam said:


> How he keeps the towels warm?


Do i even want to know??


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Distraught and drunk and you put your hands on her? I know you made that up, but dude, that's molestation.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

She was NOT resisting, so no its not. Plus its only a story.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Distraught and drunk and you put your hands on her? I know you made that up, but dude, that's molestation.


Good God Tim, you stated it in your post yet you respond to it like that? It wasn't molestation. She wanted it, I could tell. 
SMH.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I may be the one crying in my car soon, just got my prescription for chantix to quit smoking.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> I may be the one crying in my car soon, just got my prescription for chantix to quit smoking.


Hope you are successful at it. Start working out as you will gain weight when you are off your ciggies.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

is it wrong to have a fantasy , you pick Pax up at night she is in her 20's with tight yoga pants on. she is crying and she has no money and used her friends account to get the ride. she asks if we can work something out in lew of payment because her friends dads credit card is on the account and doesnt want him to see the charge.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> is it wrong to have a fantasy , you pick Pax up at night she is in her 20's with tight yoga pants on. she is crying and she has no money and used her friends account to get the ride. she asks if we can work something out in lew of payment.


Oh, that happens all the time to me. I actually tell them what the my sexual idea of payment will be and they agree on it because of the implications. Works great if you are working Uberboat.

And just in case Tim from Cleveland is going to respond....






VjSHT_THxW4[[/MEDIA]


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Every new rider should be forced to watch this video before they are allowed to ping drivers.


+1


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Oh, that happens all the time to me. I actually tell them what the my sexual idea of payment will be and they agree on it because of the implications. Works great if you are working Uberboat.
> 
> And just in case Tim from Cleveland is going to respond....
> 
> ...


That video...holy crap that is hilarious.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I had a crying girl in my car once. Pretty weird situation I was put into. The guy and girl are arguing right off the bat when I pick them up from a restaurant. Both dressed really nicely and she was dressed sexy so I knew they were possibly celebrating a great night...so I thought. He starts insulting her about 5 minutes before the destination and I should have said something to him as he was being rude and embarrassing her big time. Stuff sexual and private. When we get to his house, he is surprised she doesn't want to get out so he slams the door and she stays inside. She needs a ride, she is wasted drunk. She doesn't know where she wants to go and I want to help her every way possible so to make sure she is safe from this asshole (I rated him a 1 star after he slammed the door), I drive out of this complex and into the neighborhood park. I ask her if she wants to get out of the car which she does so. She is having some trouble walking so I put my arm around her to catch her. I now think I have a great chance at getting with her since she is vulnerable from her break up, she has been drinking and I just happen to be there for her. I hold her on the waist with both hands now and ask her if she needs a big hug which she just falls towards me and cries in my shoulder. I start rubbing her hair to see if she likes it or pulls away but in reality, I had my arms around her whole waist by now and she probably would have fallen backwards on her ass since she was too drunk. I notice we are in an area where lights were shining onto us and I wanted some well earned privacy. I hold her and walk her to the jungle gym area and find a nice, hidden spot for me to get my groove on. I had to wake her up a couple of times but everytime she woke up, she smiled at me and kept saying , "you are my Uber driver...you are so nice!" I started telling her how I would take care of her unlike her boyfriend (which in reality, I was just giving her lip service as I am married). I started touching her all over her dress and some parts were being exposed. This chick let me touch her all over now under her dress. She was still sobbing but I am sure it was because of her being pissed at her boyfriend. I was able to do whatever I wanted at that point and I start laughing as I look at her because 10 minutes before, I ranked her jerk off boyfriend a 1 star and now he was giving me my tip. After I got the deed done, I hear my phone ring and she is passed out again and I notice it says the Uber number on the phone. I answer and he starts screaming, "Where is my girlfriend?" I tell him 'Christy' is passed out and was upset with him and I dropped her off at the park since she had no Uber account and I received another call. I quickly got her dressed, I zipped up my pants, carried her to the entrance area and sat her down on one of the benches so the verbally and now probably physically abusive boyfriend can find her. Got to my car just in time to see him pull up on her. I didn't want for him to see me that I was not actually on a call and have him come after me so I quietly drove away when he got out of the car and running towards her. I might have given him a 1 star but gave her a 5 star! Also, if you actually believe anything I wrote after he slammed my door then I hope you at least got off reading my creepy and cheating behavior and now feel dirty getting into my "story". Hopefully, there will be a lot of likes and people will start reading this and wonder how awful everyone that likes this post...until they get to the explanation.


Sounds like a terrible 80's porn movie.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

D Town said:


> That video...holy crap that is hilarious.


One of my favorite tv shows. That group of friends with Danny Devito is classic.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> When I arrived to pick her up she was crying. So I had to ask her are you ok. She said no.


Picked up a few female riders like that. They were in tears over events that happened that night (guy issues usually)... not their rider rating or Uber issues.
It's a rather awkward moment... you ask if they are alright... you can tell they are not, even if they do not answer... you try to gauge whether they might be willing to talk about it... if not, you put on some music (trying to find something appropriate...??)... as you drive them to their location (if they have put that in)... had one that had not put in a destination, so I just sat and waited until she calmed down enough to finally speak.

It makes your heart bleed to see them cry... but there is no way in hell I am crossing any lines and laying a single hand on them. So you wait... and 'try' to be supportive and not impatient. Maybe hand them a tissue or water, etc...
Definitely awkward.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> I may be the one crying in my car soon, just got my prescription for chantix to quit smoking.


^^^
On the TV they say that the side effects of Chantix are something like "Suicidal thoughts, Homicidal thoughts, Sleeplessness, Nightmares, road rage, etc.". 
Isn't all that stuff just part and parcel of stopping smoking? 
I remember it well.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

This thread is emotionally draining.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Wagdi said:


> The other I was driving and got a pax with a 5 star rating and 1.6 surge in nyc. When I arrived to pick her up she was crying. So I had to ask her are you ok. She said no.





KeJorn said:


> It's a rather awkward moment... you ask if they are alright... you can tell they are not, even if they do not answer... you try to gauge whether they might be willing to talk about it... if not, you put on some music (trying to find something appropriate...??)... as you drive them to their location (if they have put that in)... had one that had not put in a destination, so I just sat and waited until she calmed down enough to finally speak.
> 
> It makes your heart bleed to see them cry... but there is no way in hell I am crossing any lines and laying a single hand on them. So you wait... and 'try' to be supportive and not impatient. Maybe hand them a tissue or water, etc...
> Definitely awkward.


The best thing to ask is if there's anything you can do for them. Or if they need help.

So there's nothing directly about suicide in these posts, but they do seem dangerously close, so I thought I would share, for what it's worth.

I know this is Uber/Lyft, and it's "not our job" to get involved in people's lives, but for those times that being a human being comes first... I was recently present for a crisis counselor talk, and she said that people mention suicidal thoughts/feelings to an average of 17 people before they ever make an attempt!

Even though I had a close friend who attempted suicide, I used to think that people who went around making those "threats" were just being dramatic, but apparently I was wrong. Can you imagine sharing your most vulnerable side to 17 people, only to have every single one shrug it off?

Anyway, this counselor said that even if she passes a stranger crying, she asks if there's anything she can do to help. For instance, that lady who seemed as though she hit rock bottom and was saying that she's not ok, you could ask what she means by that. Or you could ask directly, "Are you feeling suicidal?" If so, you can give them the number to call, or you can offer to call with them: 800-873-TALK or 800-SUICIDE.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> On the TV they say that the side effects of Chantix are something like "Suicidal thoughts, Homicidal thoughts, Sleeplessness, Nightmares, road rage, etc.".
> Isn't all that stuff just part and parcel of stopping smoking?
> I remember it well.


I think if you replace the word "Chantix" in the post and replace it with "Driving for Uber", it would give us the same meaning.


----------

